# how to cure this --- sunken stomach



## stevenpie

is it due to quality of water or internal parasites ?

thanks!


----------



## Bullet

Good reading...

www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?t=174204


----------



## Bwhiskered

Livebearers can come down with sunken belly. Some say that it is the lack of electrolyte in the water. I have cured tanks of swordtails that had the problem by adding a teaspoon of epsom salt to every 5 gallons.


----------



## stevenpie

*thx, where to buy epsom salt?*

any info to buy Epsom? I actually heard this salt long time before from a local hobbyist.


----------



## stevenpie

*also thx to bullet*



Bullet said:


> Good reading...
> 
> www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?t=174204


good source!

thx!


----------



## Bullet

Epsom salts are available at any drug store - on the shelf, not over the counter


----------



## stevenpie

*thanks!*

I will try, and just realized I did have Epsom salt, but it is from Costco and I use it as bath salt..lol...serious....I have been using it as bath salt. not sure we are talk about the same salt.
thanks!


----------



## Bullet

Yes same stuff 
Just make sure that there are no "extra" ingredients like fragrance, etc

Check out this thread 
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?t=205685


----------



## Bwhiskered

Epsom salt is all the same as long as there are no additives.


----------



## rmahabir

Hello Bwhiskered,
I only keep swordtails and I now have fish with sunken bellies. I have had to get rid of 4 fish over the past 3 days. Can you please advise if I need to add anything more than Epsom salt and also do I treat the entire tank


----------

